# Today's holiday Sept. 14th



## IKE (Sep 14, 2017)

We've got two to celebrate today folks.......not only is it "National Cream Filled Doughnut Day" but it's also "Eat a Hoagie Day."


----------



## Falcon (Sep 14, 2017)

Umm  Umm  GOOD !   Pass 'em  around.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm always ready to celebrate a hero!!!

Clementine Paddleworth, who probably coined the word in a food column  for the New York Herald Tribune in 1936, since the sandwich was so large  "you had to be a hero to eat it."


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2017)

OMG I am drooling!  Two of my favorite foods!  I don't eat them often though.  I love Boston Creme and Eclairs and don't forget Cream Puffs!!


----------

